# I.T Jobs



## slen (Sep 24, 2008)

I graduated from Computer Programming Diploma program in Canada. What are the chances to get an entry-level position here? 

Thank You


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Huh?*



slen said:


> I graduated from Computer Programming Diploma program in Canada. What are the chances to get an entry-level position here?
> 
> Thank You


Ok - first and foremost - where is here? Canada is pretty bloody big!

Second - what's your skillset?

Third - what are you looking for?

Fourth - last time I looked this wasn't a recruitment page.

Fifth - I'm an I.S. Manager so maybe I can help but check out the four above first!


----------



## spaceace (Sep 7, 2008)

SczzyBoy said:


> Ok - first and foremost - where is here? Canada is pretty bloody big!
> 
> Second - what's your skillset?
> 
> ...


Do you have any contacts in IT....I'm currently looking for a temporary IT role in Alberta/Calgary ? I have 18 years experience and am very adaptable to most technologies.


----------



## slen (Sep 24, 2008)

SczzyBoy said:


> Ok - first and foremost - where is here? Canada is pretty bloody big!
> 
> Second - what's your skillset?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 

Oh. You are an I.S Manager. What is your company's name that you are currently working in? Where is your company located?


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

slen said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Oh. You are an I.S Manager. What is your company's name that you are currently working in? Where is your company located?


Email me at cfd at sczzy dot com


----------



## mearsy76 (Apr 9, 2009)

*IT Work*

Hi could you help me regarding IT Jobs as i am currently a IT Systems Engineer in the UK and have a Comptia A+ and 2 MCP's.

Regards


----------



## mearsy76 (Apr 9, 2009)

*~IT Jobs*



SczzyBoy said:


> Email me at cfd at sczzy dot com


Hi Sczzy could you help me regarding IT Jobs as i am currently a IT Systems Engineer in the UK and have a Comptia A+ and 2 MCP's.

Regards


----------

